
I ate at a restaurant for the first time since March - aaronbrethorst
https://www.tampabay.com/arts-entertainment/food/2020/05/05/i-ate-a-restaurant-for-the-first-time-since-march-were-a-long-way-from-normal/
======
_bxg1
> For me, loving restaurants is about all the stuff that surrounds the thing
> on your plate. It’s the buzz and hum of a busy dining room. It’s the
> friendly banter with bartenders and servers. It’s celebrating milestones
> with friends and family.

I feel this. It's honestly what I miss the most about normal life. Going and
getting some tacos and a margarita after a stressful day at work. That kind of
thing. It's weird, the small but all-encompassing emotional toll it takes to
not have that outlet available to unwind. It's like I just can't _quite_
exhale all the way.

All this is to say: simply opening places back up right now won't restore the
thing that moves me to go out to them. The inability to fully relax still
permeates every corner of life, even if the risk has decreased a bit.

